# Garmin pro 550 vs. Dogtra Edge rt



## SaskLabrador (Jun 2, 2018)

Ive narrowed my choice down to these 2 units. Can I get some input from anyone that uses these products? Just trying to make the right choice here.


----------



## Aaron Adame (Aug 21, 2017)

Had a training partner buy the pro 550 last summer after he had used my Edge RT. A month later he got rid of the Pro 550 to buy the Edge RT if that says anything. Granted that is just one occasion there may be examples of it going the other way around. Personally I like my Edge RT and wouldn’t trade it for anything else.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the night light and the bark collar on the 550. I have owned both, i kept the 550.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Which do you like best, Ford or Chevy pickups?


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Try to get your hands on both and decide for yourself. I had a pro 200 for years but changed over when garmin took over and discontinued the other pro series collars, I went with the edge rt and have never looked back. I have 2 training partners with the 550 and they love them. I’ve used both of theirs while running their dogs and the fit to my hand isn’t right for me. Both of them say the same when they use my collar.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

May or may not play into your decision, but if it ends up coming down to price point, Garmin has a 2019 winter promo running January 3rd to February 23rd with $50 US mail-in rebate on the PRO550.


----------



## SaskLabrador (Jun 2, 2018)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Which do you like best, Ford or Chevy pickups?


 neither. I drive a Titan. .. lol


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

I have both. Like mentioned above the bark limiter and light on the 550 make it versatile and the 550 has an audible tone. On the RT I like the structure of the collar, 1in strap, d-ring, ect... Both serve their intended use. I was going to sell my 550 but cant make myself do it. By the time I replace the bark limiter I wont be recouping much money.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

SaskLabrador said:


> Wayne Nutt said:
> 
> 
> > Which do you like best, Ford or Chevy pickups?
> ...


Well, then I guess you should get a SportDog collar. 

Just kidding... back to collars... I have also had both. They are basically the same collar. You can’t go wrong with either. 

I like the Edge RT better. I seemed to get a more consistent stimulation/correction from the Edge RT. I also like that you don’t have to change anything to go from a “nick” to “continuous” stimulation. (Whereas you do have to flip a switch on the Pro 550). On the Edge RT...there are 2 buttons for a nick and 2 for continuous.


----------



## SaskLabrador (Jun 2, 2018)

birddogn_tc said:


> SaskLabrador said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne Nutt said:
> ...


Great humour!😁 love the feedback even more. Thanks gents.


----------



## Zach Fisher (Jan 16, 2015)

I have used Tri-Tronics for years. I bought a new collar after Garmin took over and had issues with the collar not transmitting/ receiving and delivering the wrong level of stim. Sent it back, got a new unit. Within a month it did the same thing.

Bought a Dogtra Edge RT and love it. I have two collars and once I got used to the buttons, it's completely instinctive. Battery life has been excellent.


----------



## labland (Jul 3, 2010)

When TriTronics was bought by Garmin I immediately (Perfect timing, needed a new collar) researched and switched to the Edge RT. 

My Surveyor husband has Garmin survey electronics and when I told him about the buy out immediately told me that Garmin has a HORRIBLE Customer Service reputation. That was all I needed. 

Having the Edge RT 2 Dog model for 4 years now, I love it and have no complaints. In fact shortly after I got my equipment I had to drop it of for repair. My bad. I had inadvertently tied my dog to the hitch by the collar, not his regular collar. He took off running to follow me and he broke the guide where the collar slides through. 

Customer Service immediately repaired my collar in one day. No charge. ****¥ 5 Star!!


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

I am looking at the dogrta edge rt and Garmin pro 550. I see that the garmin has the capability of the lights, but it is unclear if you can use the other training modes when the lights are on. Can you use the other training fuctions while the lights are on?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> I am looking at the dogrta edge rt and Garmin pro 550. I see that the garmin has the capability of the lights, but it is unclear if you can use the other training modes when the lights are on. Can you use the other training fuctions while the lights are on?


yes


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

drunkenpoacher said:


> yes


That's good to know I can still "knick" him when the lights are on...it was just unclear in all the videos I've watched. What about when the bark function is on, on the collar, can you use the other training modes with it on?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> What about when the bark function is on, on the collar, can you use the other training modes with it on?


no


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

These posts are a few years old. Does anyone have any further insight in choosing the dogtra edge rt vs the Garmin pro 550?


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've got both. I can't stand the cheap, narrow, poorly made collar on the 550.


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

Don Smith said:


> I've got both. I can't stand the cheap, narrow, poorly made collar on the 550.


So the light function on the collar isn't really worth it? I've been leaning towards the dogtra anyway.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> So the light function on the collar isn't really worth it? I've been leaning towards the dogtra anyway.


I like the light function a lot. The collars that come with the garmins do suck but good replacements only cost about $8-$10.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I have owned both. Light function was very nice. When the Garmin quit, I bought a Dogtra. Stimulation seems more consistent and I adapted to the 4 buttons very quickly. For the light function, I bought cheap illuminated battery powered collars. Will buy Dogtra again if this collar ever quits.


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

fishduck said:


> I have owned both. Light function was very nice. When the Garmin quit, I bought a Dogtra. Stimulation seems more consistent and I adapted to the 4 buttons very quickly. For the light function, I bought cheap illuminated battery powered collars. Will buy Dogtra again if this collar ever quits.


What do you prefer on the dogtra over the garmin and vice versa?


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> What do you prefer on the dogtra over the garmin and vice versa?


They are both good collars. The best pros and Amateurs typically use one or the other. People can overthink this a lot. Just buy one and you'll probably like it just fine. People will tell you reasons why they like one or the other, or maybe they had a bad experience with one, but in reality they are extremely similar. I own both. I would be 100% fine using either when I go train.


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

birddogn_tc said:


> They are both good collars. The best pros and Amateurs typically use one or the other. People can overthink this a lot. Just buy one and you'll probably like it just fine. People will tell you reasons why they like one or the other, or maybe they had a bad experience with one, but in reality they are extremely similar. I own both. I would be 100% fine using either when I go train.


yes, I know I'm overthinking it. LOL. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> I've got both. I can't stand the cheap, narrow, poorly made collar on the 550.


We have both, I can’t stand the Dogtra 😉


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> What do you prefer on the dogtra over the garmin and vice versa?


I have adapted to having both momentary and continuous stimulation available with no toggle flip. The momentary function is used a lot with a few of my dogs that are very sensitive to pressure. The continuous with the dogs that are more "hard headed". Can train both by simply pushing a different button and still use the same level. No knob twisting between dogs and the screw ups that occur.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

fishduck said:


> I have adapted to having both momentary and continuous stimulation available with no toggle flip. The momentary function is used a lot with a few of my dogs that are very sensitive to pressure. The continuous with the dogs that are more "hard headed". Can train both by simply pushing a different button and still use the same level. No knob twisting between dogs and the screw ups that occur.


That is how the garmin sport pro transmitter works








Sport PRO Transmitter


Sport PRO Transmitter. Replace your lost or damaged handheld. $169.99. NOT compatible with Tri-Tronics G2/G3 or older receiver collars. Replacement Transmitter Only. Does NOT Include Collar or Receiver. PLEASE NOTE: This transmitter can be used to replace an existing or lost transmitter...




www.gundogsupply.com


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

drunkenpoacher said:


> That is how the garmin sport pro transmitter works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. I am looking at the pro 550. Different collar.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> Thank you for the link. I am looking at the pro 550. Different collar.


The 550 and sport pro transmitters can be paired with the same collars.


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

drunkenpoacher said:


> The 550 and sport pro transmitters can be paired with the same collars.


My curiosity has to do with the transmitter, not the collar itself.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

JackieDanielsRN said:


> My curiosity has to do with the transmitter, not the collar itself.


Yes, just pointing out that the same collars will work with both transmitters. 
The sport pro has some neat features and it’s very ergonomic IMO


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

drunkenpoacher said:


> Yes, just pointing out that the same collars will work with both transmitters.
> The sport pro has some neat features and it’s very ergonomic IMO


The big difference is the range is less with the Sport than the 550. I know it says 3/4 mile range, but that is in a utopia. I'd be reluctant to believe the 3/4 mile would work 100% of the time at very long distances, even though it probably does.


----------



## JackieDanielsRN (Sep 22, 2021)

RETRVER said:


> Will someone just tell me what to buy!
> 
> About to start conditioning with a personal young dog. Until then, I'll just use the early TT Sport 50 that has trained countless dogs.


I have combed through hundreds of posts, I litteraly just ordered the dograt edge rt. I think we'd be happy with either sytem...I just think the dogtra takes a little less thinking to use. Not as many switches to think about.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

bjoiner said:


> The big difference is the range is less with the Sport than the 550. I know it says 3/4 mile range, but that is in a utopia. I'd be reluctant to believe the 3/4 mile would work 100% of the time at very long distances, even though it probably does.


I’ve been meaning to compare the two for range but have not got around to it. If and when I do I will post the results.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I’ve been meaning to compare the two for range but have not got around to it. If and when I do I will post the results.


There things annoy me about the Dogtra
(1 numbers on the transmitter to designate which receiver is active compared to the toggle switch with colors which I match with collar strap
2) the method for turning the receiver off and on
3) lack of range compared to Garmin/TT


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> There things annoy me about the Dogtra
> (1 numbers on the transmitter to designate which receiver is active compared to the toggle switch with colors which I match with collar strap
> 2) the method for turning the receiver off and on
> 3) lack of range compared to Garmin/TT


Dogtra Arc might change your mind on a couple of those annoyances—if you can roll with a lanyard transmitter

MG


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

EdA said:


> There things annoy me about the Dogtra
> (1 numbers on the transmitter to designate which receiver is active compared to the toggle switch with colors which I match with collar strap
> 2) the method for turning the receiver off and on
> 3) lack of range compared to Garmin/TT


What’s your experience with lack of range?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lack of range with 3 different receivers, ok up to 250 yards after that problematical


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

EdA said:


> Lack of range with 3 different receivers, ok up to 250 yards after that problematical


Definitely not the experience I have had.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

EdA said:


> Lack of range with 3 different receivers, ok up to 250 yards after that problematical


Have you tried a new antennae?


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

drunkenpoacher said:


> The collars that come with the garmins do suck but good replacements only cost about $8-$10.


Can you provide a link?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Daren Galloway said:


> Have you tried a new antennae?


They have been retired to the dog training equipment museum.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> Can you provide a link?


I think it is a 3/4” strap, I purchased different colored straps from Gundog Supply which appear to be of better quality


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

EdA said:


> I think it is a 3/4” strap, I purchased different colored straps from Gundog Supply which appear to be of better quality


It is a 3/4" collar. I just looked on Gundog Supply. Interesting that the 3/4" collars on Gundog Supply are described as "Puppy Small" collars. Proves one of my points - the collar on the 550 is for small dogs. That's the problem when a company that makes electronic fitness equipment, running equipment, etc. but knows nothing about dogs buys a great company that makes exceptional ecollars, has exceptional customer service and recognizes the support that field dog people give them through their Influentials Club.
e.g. https://www.gundogsupply.com/search...eywords=3/4"+collars&search_return=all&page=4


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Don Smith said:


> Can you provide a link?


I use this one.








Amazon.com : TrainPro 27 ½” X ¾” Replacement Dog Collar Strap Band w/ Double Buckle Loop - All Brands Pet Training Bark, Shock, e-Collars and Fences. Wide Variety of Bold Standard Colors and Reflective Choices. : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : TrainPro 27 ½” X ¾” Replacement Dog Collar Strap Band w/ Double Buckle Loop - All Brands Pet Training Bark, Shock, e-Collars and Fences. Wide Variety of Bold Standard Colors and Reflective Choices. : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> It is a 3/4" collar. I just looked on Gundog Supply. Interesting that the 3/4" collars on Gundog Supply are described as "Puppy Small" collars. Proves one of my points - the collar on the 550 is for small dogs. That's the problem when a company that makes electronic fitness equipment, running equipment, etc. but knows nothing about dogs buys a great company that makes exceptional ecollars, has exceptional customer service and recognizes the support that field dog people give them through their Influentials Club.
> e.g. https://www.gundogsupply.com/search2.html?query=3/4"+collars#?query=3/4"+collars&keywords=3/4"+collars&search_return=all&page=4











3/4" Roller Double Buckle Collar Straps


3/4" Roller Double Buckle Collar Straps. Overall length is 27" and comes in eight colors. $6.99.Replacement 3/4" roller buckle collar straps for your dog training collar. Available in Red, Black, Pink, Orange, Blue, Yellow, Light Green, and Green. Overall Length: 27" Actual neck sizes may...




www.gundogsupply.com


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Don Smith said:


> Can you provide a link?











3/4" Reflective Collar Straps


3/4" Reflective Collar Straps. Fits neck sizes from 10 to 24 1/2 inches. $7.99. Replacement 3/4" square buckle collar straps for your dog training collar. Features a reflective strip for added visibility at night. Available in Orange, Black, Red, Neon Green, Blue, Khaki, Yellow, Violet, Silver...




www.gundogsupply.com












3/4" Roller Double Buckle Collar Straps


3/4" Roller Double Buckle Collar Straps. Overall length is 27" and comes in eight colors. $6.99.Replacement 3/4" roller buckle collar straps for your dog training collar. Available in Red, Black, Pink, Orange, Blue, Yellow, Light Green, and Green. Overall Length: 27" Actual neck sizes may...




www.gundogsupply.com





The reflective ones are neat but don't hold up quite as well as the others.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

drunkenpoacher said:


> 3/4" Reflective Collar Straps
> 
> 
> 3/4" Reflective Collar Straps. Fits neck sizes from 10 to 24 1/2 inches. $7.99. Replacement 3/4" square buckle collar straps for your dog training collar. Features a reflective strip for added visibility at night. Available in Orange, Black, Red, Neon Green, Blue, Khaki, Yellow, Violet, Silver...
> ...


I like the D-ring to be able to hook a tab, etc. on if needed.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> I like the D-ring to be able to hook a tab, etc. on if needed.





https://www.outdoordogsupply.com/product/3-4-dog-collar-straps-solid-d-ring/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIosiMjbuk8wIVkzY4Ch3idAHlEAQYByABEgJa7fD_BwE











3/4" Dog Collar Strap for SportDOG Dogtra Garmin Remote Trainers Bark Collars | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3/4" Dog Collar Strap for SportDOG Dogtra Garmin Remote Trainers Bark Collars at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mallard11 (Aug 24, 2018)

I use to be a dogtra guy until a buddy recommended the pro 550. I bought it and couldn’t be more happy with it. Seems to me the stimulation is more consistent and direct. I also have some old time field trial guys that I train with and they thought they would try the dogtra. Wellll now they hate their dogtra edge rt.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.outdoordogsupply.com/product/garmin-basic-34-straps-12-pack/


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Turn them up. Put them on your arm and press the button. One will make you yelp like a dog. One just makes you feel like you got corrected. If you don't do it stop asking. They both work when you press the button. 

I own multiples from each. Dogtra had battery issues for me multiple times. Have all my Garmins still working fine.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chevy vs Ford, Benelli vs Beretta, lots of reasons for brand preference, Tri Tronics/Garmin for me.


----------

